
MySpace Disables Auto-Play Of Profile Songs To Get Streaming Costs Under Control - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/18/myspace-disables-auto-play-of-profile-songs-to-get-streaming-costs-under-control/
======
wmeredith
ABOUTFUCKINGTIME - why didn't they do it 2 years ago to get their usability
under control? As my agency resident usability-freak, I loathe MySpace.

------
dzlobin
Four years too late. Sorry MySpace, nobody likes you anymore.

~~~
Zev
If you look at
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/facebook.com+myspace.com+tw...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/facebook.com+myspace.com+twitter.com)
it might paint a different story: MySpace still has ~twice the visitors of
Twitter, the current social network du jour. Even if you don't think much of
Compete's stats, it means there are still a lot of people that still use
MySpace.

~~~
potatolicious
I would say Facebook is MySpace's biggest competitor, not Twitter.

~~~
Zev
I wouldn't disagree with you. I only added Twitter in as a point of reference,
since its getting a lot of the hype these days.

------
rpcutts
Auto-Play is the devil.

